# Rear brake upgrade



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

I was looking to upgrade the rear brakes to something a little bigger when I do the fronts. It seems like the HSV rear brakes would be a good budget upgrade as the caliper is the same. However, after reading the stickied thread from 2005, it seems that the brackets that located the caliper out further may be hard to come by. Has anyone done this swap lately or know where the brackets can be had? 

Reference thread:
http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/rear-brake-enhancements-upgrades-gto-holden-4764/


----------



## Thumper33 (Oct 15, 2011)

Curious what you found out or ended up doing. I just had a shop tell me that I need rear calpers, rotors, pads, and fluid flush. I haven't actually been able to double check this yet, but hell, I might as well change out to something better if I need to replace all that. 

My fronts are fine, but rears need it all... uggh. What do the people doing CTS-V brakes up front do with the rears?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Check this thread out. Might be an option that you can do.
The Ultimate CTS-v Brake Thread - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Unless your tracting this car with really sticky tires, I don't see a need to do bigger brakes in the rear. Good rotors/pads will do just fine since the rear doesn't do much braking anyway.


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

my car guy says that the rear brakes should match what you do in the front. he tells me that the rears hit first and by not upgrading them would cause problems under heavy braking. the real question for us is what do you do to keep a good e-brake set up? still trying to figure that out. any comments?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

There aren't many options for the rear brakes. I think Wilwood has a kit for the rear. The ebrake makes upgrades difficult. I think bohman is currently working on a solution.


----------

